# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 2851 ISR Router + Cme 8.6

## antonismor

Καλησπερα στα μελη του Forum

ειμαι κατοχος ενως Cisco 2851 ISR το σιδερο δουλευε με Call Manager Express 8.6 αψογα πριν περιπου 1μιση χρονο. Το απενεργοποιησα λογω οτι μετακομισα για δουλεια σε αλλη πολη της Ελλαδας .Τωρα μετα απο εναμιση χρονο που ειμαι παλι σε καινουργιο σπιτι πανω κατω ειπα να το ενεργοποιησω δυστηχως εγω το ειπα αλλα αυτο μαλλον δεν θελει.
για καποιο λογω δεν δουλευε η CF του εβαλα αλλη στο sh startup-config εχει εργοστασιακο πιθανων μετα απο Write erase δεν θυμαμαι ειληκρινα . εχω το τελευταιο configuration αλλα πραγματικα ακομα και οταν κανω tfp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/restore.conf running-config και το παρει απο το tftp μου το σωζο στο startup-config μετα αφου ολοκλειρωθει η διαδικασια αλλα ολα τα interface ειναι κατω

στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση πια δεν χρησιμοποιω adsl που ειχε καρτα πανω αλλα vdsl2 οποτε η θα το κανουμε Bridge το υπαρχων ρουτερ πανω στο cisco με pppoe η θα γινει dmz ο υπαρχον ρουτερ στο cisco

οπως και αν εχει γινεται. υπαρχει καποιος να με βοηθησει αν γινετε? να μιλησουμε απο τηλ η ακομα και να κερασω καφεδακι να το δουμε απο κοντα.
Να σας λυσω τωρα αποριες που μπορει να εχετε 
Το θελω λογω οτι ειμαστε πανω κατω με την κοπελα μου και δεν θελω να φωναζουμε σαν κατι θειαδες ελα πανω ελα κατω
επισης εφοσον υπαρχει και δουλευει δεν θα ηθελα να παει στραφι οσο ακομα δουλευει
το ειχα στην εταιρια μου μεχρι το 2008 και εχω πονεσει παρα πολυ τοτε αυτος που θα το δει θα καταλαβει τι μηχανημα ειναι 
δεν ειναι απλα ενας ρουτερ αντιθετα ειναι γεματος απο Modules πανω που ολα μαζι δενουν μεταξυ τους 

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων ελπιζω να λαβω μυνημα σας

----------

